# World War 3, If It Comes, Will Reserve Units Be Involved?



## MaximusFarseer (1 Dec 2013)

I know if you are in the Reserves that you get a lot more freedom with choices. You serve for the contract period but you aren't forced with going anywhere like another base unless you are doing summer training somewhere. I have spent many years figuring out who really controls this world, I will not get into this topic and I would appreciate it if no Ignorant biggots cry out conspiracy theorist. Our society is taught to mock conspiracy theorists labeling them as tin foil hate crazies when those same people are brainwashed by the mainstream media. 

I believe World War 3 may come within 3-10 years, if it does happen will reserve forces be deployed? Canada does not have a large military on the world stage and I don't think they would be directly involved since Canada is not a superpower. The risk of invasion would be increased if Canada took sides but World War 3 might end up being a Proxy War that would engulf the entire middle east so it would not truly be a world war. 

http://www.globalfirepower.com/

I hope the Reserves won't be involved if anything worse ever happened in this world, I would never like being a cannon fodder slave for a higher malevolent power.


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Dec 2013)

There's a few protocals reservists are introduced to if WW3 starts which aren't really what you would suspect from them but there's lots of reasons for it. I myself don't understand why you need to be a mason in order to be a platoon commander or officer but I suspect they have valid reasons.


----------



## MaximusFarseer (1 Dec 2013)

What are these protocols? Also I thought you needed a degree for being an officer, now you must be a freemason? I was thinking about becoming an officer in the reserves some day since I am in university part time and work. I have a millionaire freemason uncle but I don't even know him, I have read a lot about the freemasons and I am not interested in joining them anymore. I don't think they make protocols for an event that might not even happen.


----------



## Zoomie (1 Dec 2013)

MaximusFarseer said:
			
		

> I hope the Reserves won't be involved if anything worse ever happened in this world, I would never like being a cannon fodder slave for a higher malevolent power.


By your quote can we infer that you are a Reservist - or is this all a hypothetical situation?

If Canada breaks out into full scale war on the scale of WW2 - you can guarantee that Reservists will be mobilized - and no, they won't have a choice.  While Canada currently doesn't support conscription, you could most likely expect a similar event to occur like what happened during WW2.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Dec 2013)

Honestly?  Why are there so many wackos in the GTA who really have no clues about that which they talk about?  Is Toronto such a foreign and oppressed land that its inhabitants have no touch with the outside world?


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Dec 2013)

MaximusFarseer said:
			
		

> What are these protocols?


I've probably said too much sorry.



> Also I thought you needed a degree for being an officer, now you must be a freemason?


Not all officers are freemasons...
Do you know the only US presidents who weren't freemasons?  Abraham Lincoln, JFK..


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Dec 2013)

MaximusFarseer said:
			
		

> What are these protocols? Also I thought you needed a degree for being an officer, now you must be a freemason? I was thinking about becoming an officer in the reserves some day since I am in university part time and work. I have a millionaire freemason uncle but I don't even know him, I have read a lot about the freemasons and I am not interested in joining them anymore.



This is going in the "Dumbest Thing" thread....   :


----------



## George Wallace (1 Dec 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Do you know the only US presidents who weren't freemasons?  Abraham Lincoln, JFK..



Are you suggesting a conspiracy? ???


----------



## jeffb (1 Dec 2013)

MaximusFarseer said:
			
		

> What are these protocols? Also I thought you needed a degree for being an officer, now you must be a freemason? I was thinking about becoming an officer in the reserves some day since I am in university part time and work. I have a millionaire freemason uncle but I don't even know him, I have read a lot about the freemasons and I am not interested in joining them anymore.



No, he's pulling your leg. If there is a global conspiracy to start World War 3 soon, someone should tell the United States and the UK. They are going through massive defense budget reductions right now and are hardly showing signs of ramping up for a global conflict.  

:endnigh:


----------



## dimsum (1 Dec 2013)

jeffb said:
			
		

> No, he's pulling your leg. If there is a global conspiracy to start World War 3 soon, someone should tell the United States and the UK. They are going through massive defense budget reductions right now and are hardly showing signs of ramping up for a global conflict.
> 
> :endnigh:



.....you mean like in the early-to-mid 1930s?


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Dec 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I've probably said too much sorry.
> Not all officers are freemasons...
> Do you know the only US presidents who weren't freemasons?  Abraham Lincoln, JFK..



My sources tell me that the Inner Circle are aware of your post, just a heads up... the rooster crows at midnight, I say again, the rooster crows at midnight...


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Dec 2013)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> .....you mean like in the early-to-mid 1930s?



Isn't the 1930's when the first reports of chem trails started popping up?


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Dec 2013)

Probably the most hilarious thread here in a while. I almost want to GIVE him milpoints for the entertainment value.  op:


----------



## dimsum (1 Dec 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Isn't the 1930's when the first reports of chem trails started popping up?



That's what *they* want you to believe.   >


----------



## MaximusFarseer (1 Dec 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Honestly?  Why are there so many wackos in the GTA who really have no clues about that which they talk about?  Is Toronto such a foreign and oppressed land that its inhabitants have no touch with the outside world?



I would expect nothing less from a bunch of indoctrinated military types. Just because I don't subsribe with views of mainstream media it means I am a wacko. An intelligent man analyzes the information that is presented to him with an open minded, no matter how crazy it sounds. An ignorant and pathetic man (much like yourself?) deems anything that goes against his world view as crazy so this is why he thinks I am a wacko. You can continue with personal insults on an internet forum, I will only respond with ones directed against me, good job.


----------



## nn1988 (1 Dec 2013)

op: :facepalm:op:


----------



## brihard (1 Dec 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> There's a few protocals reservists are introduced to if WW3 starts which aren't really what you would suspect from them but there's lots of reasons for it. I myself don't understand why you need to be a mason in order to be a platoon commander or officer but I suspect they have valid reasons.



You have been spoken to on your indiscreet revelations before. You can expect words to be had when we next meet. You are to silence yourself immediately until then. Do I make that clear?


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Dec 2013)

Apologies and understood sir.


----------



## MaximusFarseer (1 Dec 2013)

Okay keep playing this little game, you are not fooling me, I suspected something was up with his first post but wasn't 100% sure. If World War 3 did happen, would not be a smart move for Canada taking part in it. Canada has such a large land mass and could be invaded by China. If it did happen Canada could declare support for USA but they should not get involved or the risk of Canadian cities being bombed would be great.


----------



## my72jeep (1 Dec 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I've probably said too much sorry.
> Not all officers are freemasons...
> Do you know the only US presidents who weren't freemasons?  Abraham Lincoln, JFK..


Don't forget Ronald Reagan.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Dec 2013)

MaximusFarseer said:
			
		

> Okay keep playing this little game, you are not fooling me, I suspected something was up with his first post but wasn't 100% sure. If World War 3 did happen, would not be a smart move for Canada taking part in it. Canada has such a large land mass and could be invaded by China. If it did happen Canada could declare support for USA but they should not get involved or the risk of Canadian cities being bombed would be great.



English is not your first language is it?

Your sentence structure is at times incomprehensible.  

IF WORLD WAR III should take place, you will notice that the title alone indicates "world war", all inclusive, every nation is involved.  That would mean CANADA as well.  Canada, with its long borders is susceptible to attack at any time, by anyone, not just China in the next World War.

Canada, for your information is a member of NATO.  (I am sure you have heard of it.)  NATO treaties are such that should one nation of the organization be attacked, the other members will come to its aid.  The United States of America is also a member of NATO.  That should answer your questions.

Next?


----------



## George Wallace (1 Dec 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Don't forget Ronald Reagan.



But Ronald lived.


----------



## brihard (1 Dec 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> But Ronald lived.



Well yes. He learned.


----------



## Journeyman (1 Dec 2013)

MaximusFarseer said:
			
		

> I believe World War 3 may come within 3-10 years....



Why do you believe that? 

What sort of indicators and warnings are you looking at? 

Who would start such a war? 

If you explained those, perhaps you could get a better answer regarding Reserve mobilization.   op:


----------



## 54/102 CEF (1 Dec 2013)

Time for a LOCK


----------



## brihard (1 Dec 2013)

54/102 CEF said:
			
		

> Time for a LOCK



I respectfully disagree. Ir's too easy to take like to seriously. Sometimes crazy people with a chip on their shoulders should be savoured and enjoyed.


----------



## MaximusFarseer (1 Dec 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> English is not your first language is it?
> 
> Your sentence structure is at times incomprehensible.
> 
> ...



English is my first language, I don't think any of it is incomprehensible. I know about the NATO treaties but Canada should remain neutral if any world war 3 event were to occur, Canada's military won't be a deciding factor in any huge conflict between super powers and their allies.


----------



## MaximusFarseer (1 Dec 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I respectfully disagree. Ir's too easy to take like to seriously. Sometimes crazy people with a chip on their shoulders should be savoured and enjoyed.



So I am crazy just because I believe that hidden elites rule the world? It isn't exactly a secret you know, when these same elites already admit it. 

http://saynototyranny.blogspot.ca/2007/10/david-rockefellers-book-memoirs-treason.html  David Rockefeller admits it. 

Even Clinton once said there was a government within the government that he had no control over. So keep saying I am crazy, you make yourself look like an ignorant fool with statements like that.


----------



## MAJONES (1 Dec 2013)

WRT mobilizing the reserves, I believe that the GoC would have to form the Special Force (IIRC from the OPME I was forced to given the awesome privilege  to do.)

WRT The rest.... Let it roll see where it goes.......


----------



## MAJONES (1 Dec 2013)

Dude, you are correct, and you are also crazy.  Sorry, just gotta call it like it is.



			
				MaximusFarseer said:
			
		

> So I am crazy just because I believe that hidden elites rule the world? It isn't exactly a secret you know, when these same elites already admit it.
> 
> http://saynototyranny.blogspot.ca/2007/10/david-rockefellers-book-memoirs-treason.html  David Rockefeller admits it.
> 
> Even Clinton once said there was a government within the government that he had no control over. So keep saying I am crazy, you make yourself look like an ignorant fool with statements like that.


----------



## dapaterson (1 Dec 2013)

There is no requirement to raise the Special Force to mobilize members of the Reserve force.  An Order in Council would be sufficient.


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Dec 2013)

It's all explained right here, they can't put it in movies if it's not true...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPMS6tGOACo


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Dec 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> But Ronald lived.



true my friend however while he was not a member he DID participate in mason events and functions throughout his career.

Maximus you mention being open minded but think of the first axiom of defense.  An open mind is like a castle fortress with it's gates unbarred and unguarded.

Open minds invite all kinds of uncensored nasty things.



In any case don't fret, reservists won't be involved in WW3.  Troops never update the nominal roll with their phone numbers and stuff, when WW3 starts the only way to let people know will be face book and we all know an EMP will take care of facebook therefore the reserves will remain in the dark.


----------



## ComDvr13 (1 Dec 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> This is going in the "Dumbest Thing" thread....   :



Hahaha so true! I wish there was a banging on the floor laughing emoji. Roflmao about this thread :facepalm:


----------



## runormal (1 Dec 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> any case don't fret, reservists won't be involved in WW3.  Troops never update the nominal roll with their phone numbers and stuff, when WW3 starts the only way to let people know will be face book and we all know an EMP will tale care of facebook therefore the reserves will remain in the dark.



 :rofl:


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Dec 2013)

Ok,.....I just have to move this to "Radio Chatter"
Sorry folks.
Bruce


----------



## Journeyman (1 Dec 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> > I believe World War 3 may come within 3-10 years....
> 
> 
> Why do you believe that?
> ...



Disregard.  The questions are off the table -- apparently proving too challenging for such a strategic visionary as yourself.

One more for the  <<ignore>>  pile.   :not-again:


----------



## my72jeep (1 Dec 2013)

ComDvr13 said:
			
		

> Hahaha so true! I wish there was a banging on the floor laughing emoji. Roflmao about this thread :facepalm:


 :rofl: like that one?


----------



## UnwiseCritic (1 Dec 2013)

Free Masons, WW3, Reservists... What did I just read!? :stars:


----------



## cupper (1 Dec 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> It's all explained right here, they can't put it in movies if it's not true...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPMS6tGOACo



Come to think of it, it has been about 2 weeks since I've been to KFC. Hmmm....


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Dec 2013)

At least one reserve unit will be well led, I understand young Trudeau has joined his father's regiment, The Gatineau Highlanders.


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Dec 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> My sources tell me that the Inner Circle are aware of your post, just a heads up... the rooster crows at midnight, I say again, the rooster crows at midnight...



Get it right:

The vulture flys high in the desert sun.


----------



## MAJONES (1 Dec 2013)

I stand corrected.  



			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

> There is no requirement to raise the Special Force to mobilize members of the Reserve force.  An Order in Council would be sufficient.


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Dec 2013)

MaximusFarseer said:
			
		

> So I am crazy just because I believe that hidden elites rule the world? It isn't exactly a secret you know, when these same elites already admit it.
> 
> http://saynototyranny.blogspot.ca/2007/10/david-rockefellers-book-memoirs-treason.html  David Rockefeller admits it.
> 
> Even Clinton once said there was a government within the government that he had no control over. So keep saying I am crazy, you make yourself look like an ignorant fool with statements like that.



And you are who?


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Dec 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Get it right:
> 
> The vulture flys high in the desert sun.



Why would I want to ship a narwhal to Philadelphia?


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Dec 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Why would I want to ship a narwhal to Philadelphia?



Because the pigeon crapped on the Kaiser.


----------



## my72jeep (1 Dec 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Because the pigeon crapped on the Kaiser.


The Kaiser is in Toledo.


----------



## Scott (1 Dec 2013)

Thank god I kept my potato gun, sack full of doorknobs, and have lots of beer.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Dec 2013)

Scott said:
			
		

> ....., sack full of doorknobs, and have lots of beer.



This is "the land of Round Doorknobs" after all, except in Vancouver, so lots of beer is a prerequisite.


----------



## cupper (1 Dec 2013)

Just remember what we all learned in school in case of nuclear attack.

Get under your desk, duck, and cover. Your life may depend on it. :nod:


----------



## Loachman (1 Dec 2013)

I wish that I'd had a beer with every post.


----------



## my72jeep (1 Dec 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> Just remember what we all learned in school in case of nuclear attack.
> 
> Get under your desk, duck, and cover. Your life may depend on it. :nod:


Wow your old,,,,,


----------



## cupper (1 Dec 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Wow your old,,,,,



Actually, just watching a show set in the 50's and they were doing a thing on civil defense and what to do in case of a nuclear attack.


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 Dec 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> Actually, just watching a show set in the 50's and they were doing a thing on civil defense and what to do in case of a nuclear attack.



In 1BR Corps the drill was, if hit with nukes, proceed immediately to the START LINE (that's how old I am) with the survivors and head for Moscow.

If you're going to be a bear, be a (nuked) Grizzly  ;D


----------



## JorgSlice (2 Dec 2013)

If WW3 happens, the super secret black ops unit JTF-69 (the stealth scuba tomahawk warfighter squadron so secret even JTF-2 through 68 don't know we exist) promised me a spot as a Machete CQC Technician.

That was even before they swore me into the reserves.


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Dec 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> This is "the land of Round Doorknobs" after all, except in Vancouver, so lots of beer is a prerequisite.



I prefer whiskey or rum or vodka or....


----------



## TKelite (2 Dec 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> If WW3 happens, the super secret black ops unit JTF-69 (the stealth scuba tomahawk warfighter squadron so secret even JTF-2 through 68 don't know we exist) promised me a spot as a Machete CQC Technician.
> 
> That was even before they swore me into the reserves.




 :rofl:


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Dec 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> If WW3 happens, the super secret black ops unit JTF-69 (the stealth scuba tomahawk warfighter squadron so secret even JTF-2 through 68 don't know we exist) promised me a spot as a Machete CQC Technician.
> 
> That was even before they swore me into the reserves.



Welcome to the unit.......


----------



## JesseWZ (2 Dec 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> If WW3 happens, the super secret black ops unit JTF-69 (the stealth scuba tomahawk warfighter squadron so secret even JTF-2 through 68 don't know we exist) promised me a spot as a Machete CQC Technician.
> 
> That was even before they swore me into the reserves.



I am having visions of an aging Mel Gibson throwing tomahawks at unsuspecting Brits... Patriot Style.


----------



## daftandbarmy (2 Dec 2013)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> I am having visions of an aging Mel Gibson throwing tomahawks at unsuspecting Brits... Patriot Style.



Luckily, there's an operational WW3 news feed with lots of timely visuals:

http://www.worldwar3news.com/


----------



## cupper (2 Dec 2013)

The OP should be better informed. World War III has already happened.

He has forgotten about the little skirmish that took place in the 1980's between NATO and the Warsaw Pact forces (if indeed he is even old enough to have been alive at that time).

Perhaps he should read the following detailed accounts of what took place, from the lead up to war to execution and the aftermath.

"The Third World War" - Gen. Sir John Hackett

"Red Storm Rising" - Thomas Clancy

"Team Yankee" - Harold Coyle

"Red Army" - Ralph Peters

There was an excellent documentary on the Third World War as well titled "Red Dawn". Patrick Swayze does an extra ordinary effort in this film.


----------



## brihard (2 Dec 2013)

Frankly I think Red Dawn was a ridiculous dramatization. Red Storm Rising is about as accurate a portrayal as I think you'll find in a fictionalized form about how it went down, particularly the breakthrough at Alfeld. They did a great job with the partisans in Iceland- that almost always gets overlooked, particularly its impact in helping neutralize Soviet naval aviation.

It's fascinating how almost perfectly the Atlantic convoys illustrated the generational leap in military technology in a comfortable and familiar strategic context. 

We're so very lucky that Gorbachev's faction ultimately was able to depose the politburo and restore sanity to the USSR for the last few years of its existence...

I'm still with the majority on not calling it a 'world war'. I mean, yeah, it damn near brewed up into one- but really it was a sort of extended skirmish of a month's length. The other global theatres didn't open up as they'd have needed to for me to give it the label.


----------



## cupper (2 Dec 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I'm still with the majority on not calling it a 'world war'. I mean, yeah, it damn near brewed up into one- but really it was a sort of extended skirmish of a month's length. The other global theatres didn't open up as they'd have needed to for me to give it the label.



I've always found the academic debate on this point to be interesting. More of a trees vs forest argument.

Sure it was limited to Europe, but it was the culmination of years of posturing and proxy wars resulting in a full deployment of superpower armies, and ultimately the limited nuclear exchange that have some calling it a "world" war.


----------



## Loachman (2 Dec 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Frankly I think Red Dawn was a ridiculous dramatization.



Are you talking about the remake (which I refuse to watch), or John Milius' sacred original?


----------



## Lightguns (2 Dec 2013)

Should world war 3 be WORLD WAR 3 since it is the name of a world war or should it be world war 3 because it has not happened yet?  And both Red Dawns sucked, although they were useful in creating the militia movement.


----------



## TKelite (2 Dec 2013)

I agree with you, both Red Dawn's were awful.


----------



## dapaterson (2 Dec 2013)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Are you talking about the remake (which I refuse to watch), or John Milius' sacred original?



I like how the kid who got killed came back from the dead to haunt Demi Moore when she became a special forces soldier.

Or am I mixing up several different movies?


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Dec 2013)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Are you talking about the remake (which I refuse to watch), or *John Milius' sacred original?*


Ah, they don't write 'em like they used to ....





_"That hate's gonna burn you up, kid"
"It keeps me warm"_


----------



## Danjanou (2 Dec 2013)

Red Storm Rising was fiction? Crap no wonder those campers in Iceland were pissed at us when we stole their supplies and headed into the hills to call in air strikes on the town.

Does this mean I have to give back my Cold War Victory Medal


----------



## Journeyman (2 Dec 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Does this mean I have to give back my Cold War Victory Medal


No, all your Frontiersmen bling is still valid...well, as legit as it ever was.   


Update:


> MILPOINTS:
> Danjanou thought you were Inappropriate and noted "Prick " about your post titled Re: World War 3, If It Comes, Will Reserve Units Be Involved?.


         :bowing:
 ;D

Edit: update


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Dec 2013)

I guess we shouldn't be talking about the clone storage units under the Diefenbaker bunkers? Or that ripple rock was really a UFO that we blew up, but the secret tunnels remain there.....


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (2 Dec 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> At least one reserve unit will be well led, I understand young Trudeau has joined his father's regiment, The Gatineau Highlanders.



I thought Trudeau senior served in the Algonquin Park Naval Reserve Unit ???


----------



## a_majoor (2 Dec 2013)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> I thought Trudeau senior served in the Algonquin Park Naval Reserve Unit ???



No, the West Edmonton Mall Naval Reserve Unit.

With 4 subs and a squad of trained dolphins, they are a really switched on bunch. I still have a few questions about their deployment plan, though....


----------



## Poppa (2 Dec 2013)

I think the obvious response is only on Tuesday nights and weekends....and not during exam time


----------



## George Wallace (2 Dec 2013)

Poppa said:
			
		

> I think the obvious response is only on Tuesday nights and weekends....and not during exam time



So all those who Parade on other evenings get a "Bi"?


----------



## Danjanou (2 Dec 2013)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I guess we shouldn't be talking about the clone storage units under the Diefenbaker bunkers? Or that ripple rock was really a UFO that we blew up, but the secret tunnels remain there.....



Careful you've said too much. Next they'll find out the LOF is actually the cover for JTF69


----------



## Danjanou (2 Dec 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So all those who Parade on other evenings get a "Bi"?



Not going there 8)

JM update that to ungrateful prick I gave you 300 mil points, good for all your Christmas shopping I'm sure. ;D


----------



## medicineman (2 Dec 2013)

MaximusFarseer said:
			
		

> I would expect nothing less from a bunch of indoctrinated military types. Just because I don't subsribe with views of mainstream media it means I am a wacko. An intelligent man analyzes the information that is presented to him with an open minded, no matter how crazy it sounds. An ignorant and pathetic man (much like yourself?) deems anything that goes against his world view as crazy so this is why he thinks I am a wacko. You can continue with personal insults on an internet forum, I will only respond with ones directed against me, good job.



I've got to stop taking days off from this forum...look Nostradamus, if you don't want us to assume you're a nutter, then please don't assume that a "bunch of indoctrinated military types" are (a) all stupid and (b) don't think for ourselves.  While (a) may be true for some in the Forces, most aren't.  As for (b), Canadian soldiers are well known the world over to be pretty much the opposite, almost to the point of it being pathological...something similar to your apparent paranoia.  By virtue of what we do/have done for a living, we tend to think about what the MSM spouts off with a large degree of critical thought and or cynicism...especially when we ourselves might end up in Unga Bunga land doing the deed you apparently are interested in collecting a pay cheque off of learning, but not actually participating in.

As to your original question, if the balloon goes up and the government feels it's necessary, an Order in Council will be enacted and the Primary Reserve would be placed on active service.  If this potentially bothers you even in the slightest, I'd suggest looking for a different part time job.  Also, Reervists aren't held to contracts like they are in the Regular Force.

Edit for a spelling oops.

MM


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (2 Dec 2013)

medicineman said:
			
		

> ...especially when we ourselved might end up in *Unga Bunga land* doing the deed you apparently are interested in collecting a pay cheque off of learning, but not actually participating in.


Completely agree with your entire post MM, but the highlighted part almost made me fall of my chair laughing.  Milpoints inbound! ;D


----------



## Journeyman (2 Dec 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> JM update that to ungrateful prick.....


   :bowdown:   Oh, I was grateful...._especially_ knowing how sensitive you are.


----------



## Jarnhamar (2 Dec 2013)

Image taken of a plane creating Chemtrails with it's cloaking-device turned off.


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Dec 2013)

So who is on th grassy knoll? ???


----------



## Scott (2 Dec 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> So who is on th grassy knoll? ???



Busconductor.


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Dec 2013)

Scott said:
			
		

> Busconductor.



The eagle flies high in the moonlit night.

The eagle flies high in the moonlit night.


----------



## Journeyman (2 Dec 2013)

Scott said:
			
		

> Busconductor.


  :rofl:   Yes, we do occasionally draw more than our quota of dingbats / raving lunatics here.   :nod:


----------



## Remius (2 Dec 2013)

Everyone thinks this is hilarious but it is serious.  

Will the reserves be deployed for WW3?  Depends on if they can all DAG Green in time.  Can they?  Hmn, not sure but I will tell you this...

Back in 96, when we went through SHARP training we took a break.  There was a guy on the course who didn't quite fit in.  Wasn't tall or short, fat or skinny.  In fact no one remembers exactly what he looked like.  He showed us a protected B file with the TOP SECRET CODE ALPHA stamp we've all heard of but have never really seen.  Anyways, the file had pics of guys carrying weird rifles with glowing power packs on them.  Another shot was of these big silver hover tanks.  They looked fake until I recognised one of the turret gunners from basic.  The guy had done a component transfer years ago and was posted up north.  But we never heard from him since.  When asked, the guy just smiled and said, you'll see guys, you'll see.

And that was it. 

Ever hear about the PWT 5?  Our unit tested it one time on exercise and let's just say we weren't using current CF issued weapons...one thing for sure though, we'll be ready.  We'll be more than ready.


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Dec 2013)

Crantor said:
			
		

> We'll be more than ready.


And we'll _need_ to be .....




.... or have I said too much already?


----------



## Remius (2 Dec 2013)

That's the rifle we used for PWT 5!!! And that guy looks a lot like buddy from basic who went "North"....

Not sure if you should be posting that.

Try this link if you reallyu want to know:

*****LINK REMOVED BY DEPARTMENT H CYBER-SNIFFER XLC2A IN ACCORDANCE WITH DISCLAIMER PROTOCOL 2001.  TRACER ACTION INITIATED AT SOURCE*****


----------



## Scott (2 Dec 2013)

Why has the Baidu bot been all over this thread???


----------



## dapaterson (2 Dec 2013)

And here I was thinking we wouldn't see anything like this for antoher 120 days or so...


----------



## Bluebulldog (2 Dec 2013)

I find it more amusing that the OP quietly faded away 2 pages ago.....

....Unless he was removed for asking too many questions.......

 :rofl:


----------



## Journeyman (2 Dec 2013)

Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> I find it more amusing that the OP quietly faded away 2 pages ago.....


Oh, he's still here -- possibly working up a suitable "oh......oh _*ya*_?!


Kind of like DSMPC* in the Global Warming thread.  All full of  anic:  before they wander off.....bleating to themselves




* David Suzuki's Mindlessly Parroting Cheerleaders


----------



## MaximusFarseer (2 Dec 2013)

I am still here and pleased that only one person has called me a wacko again. It is common for ignorant people to call others crazy because they believe in things that go against the masses perception of our own reality and how the world works. I am not saying I believe in most conspiracy theories, most of them are speculation (especially ones to do with UFO's). Still, there is a lot of evidence that supports the US government doing things like working with aliens in underground bases.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwdyFyPNFYU Ducle base New Mexico. 


http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=former+canadian+defense+minister+aliens Also a former Canadian Defense Minister has said MANY MANY things about aliens.

As for WW3, I hope it doesn't happen, it will be an orchestrated war by the same elites who funded both sides of world war 2, I hope Canada does not get involved. Canada is such a large landmass and Canada already has a small military, deploying units over seas would not be smart, Canada should remain neutral and focus on defending it's home if the entire world fell into a WW3 type scenario in the future.


----------



## Journeyman (2 Dec 2013)

Whoa, focus Max, focus; we're talking Word War 3 here.  If you want to talk UFOs, start a separate thread  (share the wealth).


----------



## Scott (2 Dec 2013)

MaximusFarseer said:
			
		

> I am still here and pleased that only one person has called me a wacko again.



Slow day...


----------



## Jarnhamar (2 Dec 2013)

If we can get our hands on alien weapons we could really kick some ass in WW3.

Plus I'm betting advance weapons aren't covered under the Hague conventions so we could really turn some freedom haters inside out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPvbF7bG7lk


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 Dec 2013)

MaximusFarseer said:
			
		

> I am still here and pleased that only one person has called me a wacko again. It is common for ignorant people to call others crazy because they believe in things that go against the masses perception of our own reality and how the world works. I am not saying I believe in most conspiracy theories, most of them are speculation (especially ones to do with UFO's). Still, there is a lot of evidence that supports the US government doing things like working with aliens in underground bases.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwdyFyPNFYU Ducle base New Mexico.
> 
> ...



Look, I already told you about The Pentaverate, even provided you video confirmation.  If you persist in this exchange, you may expect a fly over from a strangely quiet black helicopter in the next 24 hours.  Be assured, they already have your location, save your self, run silent, run deep.

  The armchair is in the study
  I have a green pencil box


----------



## Lightguns (2 Dec 2013)

This is Radio Free Canada calling,

"John has a long moustache"

Repeat

"John has a long moustache"

Actually everyone has called you a wacko.  You just have caught on.


----------



## cupper (2 Dec 2013)

MaximusFarseer said:
			
		

> As for WW3, I hope it doesn't happen, it will be an orchestrated war by the same elites who funded both sides of world war 2, I hope Canada does not get involved.



Would that be the same group of elites that keep Atlantis off the maps, hold back the electric car, and make Steve Gutenberg a star?

http://youtu.be/_ZI_aEalijE 


DOH! :facepalm:


----------



## George Wallace (2 Dec 2013)

The OP is exhibiting a serious case of the Dunning-Kruger Effect.  Apparently, a new mutated strain of it has emerged that has the side-effects that one does not hear the "Whoosh!" of the many implications flying over their head.  CJIRU may have to be called in to eradicate the strain and safely contain and transport infected persons to Shirley's Bay for containment in Area 15.  Clearance has already been given for (Black Helicopter) landing at Hgr 14, and (unmarked, black) road transport to Shirley's Bay.  Extreme measures may have to be taken to stop the spread of this strain, so a NATO ATOMAL Clearance will be necessary to access any further info.  As no CAF pers holds this level of Clearance at this time, a UK officer will act as Liaison Officer.  Dr. No has been recalled to assist in developing COA's to terminate the spread of this strain of the Dunning-Kruger Effect.  Be advised that these words were never printed, nor have you read them.


John has a long moustache


----------



## Danjanou (2 Dec 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> If we can get our hands on alien weapons we could really kick some *** in WW3.



What do you mean if, did you fall asleep during the briefing again.



			
				cupper said:
			
		

> Would that be the same group of elites that keep Atlantis off the maps, hold back the electric car, and make Steve Gutenberg a star?
> 
> http://youtu.be/_ZI_aEalijE
> 
> ...



It's almost like our own little version of Godwins Law here . As soon as someone starts a thread on interntational conspiracies someome else will eventualy post the Stonecutters song. ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Dec 2013)

I blame the imminence of WW3 on the chemtrails.....

 :Tin-Foil-Hat:


----------



## Danjanou (2 Dec 2013)

MaximusFarseer said:
			
		

> Okay keep playing this little game, you are not fooling me, I suspected something was up with his first post but wasn't 100% sure. If World War 3 did happen, would not be a smart move for Canada taking part in it. *Canada has such a large land mass and could be invaded by China.* If it did happen Canada could declare support for USA but they should not get involved or the risk of Canadian cities being bombed would be great.



How did I miss this gem earlier? Wasn't that the plot of Red Dawn 2  oh yeah right they changed it to North Korea because that was more plausible.  :


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Dec 2013)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> This is Radio Free Canada calling,
> 
> "John has a long moustache"
> 
> ...



Bill has a fine beard.

Bill has a fine beard.


----------



## MaximusFarseer (3 Dec 2013)

Well I would say enough of the Regular force would be indoctrinated enough to see these things as complete wacko conspiracy theories. The links I posted above have enough evidence. As for world war 3, the United States has been over-throwing nations, most of the corporate owned media presents a false bias.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ha1rEhovONU  He said this in 2007 and look what has happened since, Tunisia, Morocco, Libya, Egypt. The point of the War in Libya was to save the world from Libya introducing the Gold Dinar currency which would have destroyed the worlds economy. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUoOErVEVd0


Now the United States is funding the rebels in Syria with the intention of over-throwing the government and introducing a crazy Islamic Caliphate type state.

I might be banned for posting this link, this isn't for the faint of heart so I warn you before clicking it. Before the war, Syrian Christians lived in Peace, this is why Sryian Christians support the government. The Government in Syria may be a dictatorship but they are not Fundamentalist Jihad Zealots. The only conflicts Syria ever had were ethnic problems, with the Kurds. It is obvious that Assads Regime and his Military are the lesser of 2 evils by far. Look at the atrocities these fundamentalists commit. 

Mod edit...YOU AREN'T POSTING THAT HERE, SHITHEAD. DO IT AGAIN AND YOU'RE BANNED, SEEMS LIKE YOU WANT THAT ANYWAY. or just make it easy and tell me to deactivate your account

If the United States got involved then WW3 will come. There is another tactic the elites use, that is False Flag Operations, this crypic message. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpRGvzKS5U0 I never believed anything that put dates on something, I never believed anything would happen December 31 2012. The ones who truly rule this world often put their plans on hold and NWO factions probably fight against each other for control.


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Dec 2013)

Max I was just wondering what you're taking in university?


----------



## MaximusFarseer (3 Dec 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Max I was just wondering what you're taking in university?



Political Science and History but I am taking a year off and went part time before, going to quit my job soon so I can find something I like more.


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Dec 2013)

Cool, just curious. History is probably my favorite subject.


----------



## my72jeep (3 Dec 2013)

MaximusFarseer said:
			
		

> Well I would say enough of the Regular force would be indoctrinated enough to see these things as complete wacko conspiracy theories. The links I posted above have enough evidence. As for world war 3, the United States has been over-throwing nations, most of the corporate owned media presents a false bias.



Max
Saying these guys are Indoctrinated to spout the party line is funny. they can't even agree on what color of boot we should wear. The only thing any of them are in agreement on is that you have some out there theories.


----------



## Cui (3 Dec 2013)

It's like a train wreck, so tragic yet can't look away...

 :trainwreck:

Say what you will, but I admire the OP's courage to stand alone and making such bold claims regardless of if there is any merit to it or not. 

If the OP was trolling, then hats off to him since he got like 5 pages of response out of you guys. If that's what he truly believes in, then good for him too I guess, seems like he has truly found his passion in life. Not many people can say that nowadays. 

Guess I'll have to look over my shoulders for JTF2 ninja snipers for the next few days for sympathizing with someone who is anti-illuminati, or have we moved on beyond that level?  :


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Dec 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Max
> Saying these guys are Indoctrinated to spout the party line is funny. they can't even agree on what color of boot we should wear. The only thing any of them are in agreement on is that you have some out there theories.



The wolf howls at high noon.

The wolf howls at high noon.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Dec 2013)

Cui said:
			
		

> Guess I'll have to look over my shoulders for JTF2 ninja snipers for the next few days for sympathizing with someone who is anti-illuminati, or have we moved on beyond that level?  :



I guess military people should not have a sense of humour.  Guess that means that this thread has been an Epic Failure.  

All Stations; Hoof Hearted, Over.


----------



## Cui (3 Dec 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I guess military people should not have a sense of humour.  Guess that means that this thread has been an Epic Failure.
> 
> All Stations; Hoof Hearted, Over.



That was a joke...


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Dec 2013)

Cui said:
			
		

> Say what you will, but I admire the OP's courage to stand alone and making such bold claims regardless of if there is any merit to it or not.



Anonymously posting bold conspiracy claims on an internet message forum constitutes as courageous to you? Why don't you take a few minutes and read up about Rodger Young.


----------



## medicineman (3 Dec 2013)

MaximusFarseer said:
			
		

> Well I would say enough of the Regular force would be indoctrinated enough to see these things as complete wacko conspiracy theories.



All I can say is this - I'd really love to do your Enrollement Medical...

MM


----------



## Cui (3 Dec 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Anonymously posting bold conspiracy claims on an internet message forum constitutes as courageous to you? Why don't you take a few minutes and read up about Rodger Young.



Yes, thank you for pointing out that I was in the wrong in using the term "courageous", and it did take away from others who actually committed acts of valour. 

I sincerely apologize for my misuse of the term.


----------



## dapaterson (3 Dec 2013)

The more I read on the internet, the more I'm convinced that I should invest in a company that makes psych meds.


----------



## Bluebulldog (3 Dec 2013)

medicineman said:
			
		

> All I can say is this - I'd really love to do your Enrollement Medical...
> 
> MM



...Shhhh....the OP might learn about the probes...and post a youtube link.......because everything available on youtube must be correct.


----------



## Bluebulldog (3 Dec 2013)

I have to hand it to the OP.

If he truly believes what he's posting, he certainly has the courage of his convictions, in the face of overwhelming counter opinion.

I have to question motive as to why an individual would actually come on a Military Centric board, and decide to start throwing some of these "opinions" about with members, particularly since the OP isn't enrolled, nor is he indicating he's going to.

Then again.....there are a lot of extremely bored people out there who have all the time in the world to research conspiracy theories and then source " credible" back up for same.

Either way I think one of these is due to be issued.....


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Dec 2013)

Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> I have to question motive as to why an individual would actually come on a Military Centric board, and decide to start throwing some of these "opinions" about with members, particularly since the OP isn't enrolled, nor is he indicating he's going to.



Actually, he did say he was thinking of joining:



			
				MaximusFarseer said:
			
		

> I was thinking about becoming an officer in the reserves some day since I am in university part time and work.



Can't see why he'd want to though, since we're all so _indoctrinated_....   :


----------



## George Wallace (3 Dec 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Can't see why he'd want to though, since we're all so _indoctrinated_....   :



Perhaps he plans on following in the footsteps of one or two former CDS' and change all that.   :-\


----------



## JesseWZ (3 Dec 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> All Stations; Hoof Hearted, Over.



Understood. May God have mercy on our souls.


----------



## Bluebulldog (3 Dec 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Actually, he did say he was thinking of joining:
> 
> Can't see why he'd want to though, since we're all so _indoctrinated_....   :



Yes, I read that originally. Somehow I think the OP "thinks" about a lot of things in the abstract.......


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Dec 2013)

I'm quite the obedient indoctrinated soldier, one of my team members is always questioning 'the system' and looking for conspiracies (such as just like Agent Orange, CLP which we commonly use is not regulated by the FDA)

While getting needles today I only received one and I feel pretty great, so great I decided to polish my boots and read PAMS instead of eat lunch. He on the other hand got a whole bunch of needles and some of his "paper work was lost" so he's returning for more. He also feels sick.

Take away from that what you will...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Dec 2013)

Due to a lack of parts, all of the black helicopters have been grounded, however please expect a black Ford Focus to arrive at your location soon. Please do not scratch the paint, tear the seats or vomit in it, it's a rental and we need to have it back by 6:00pm.


----------



## dapaterson (3 Dec 2013)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Due to a lack of parts, all of the black helicopters have been grounded, however please expect a black Ford Focus to arrive at your location soon. Please do not scratch the paint, tear the seats or vomit in it, it's a rental and we need to have it back by 6:00pm.



Clearly not 1 CMBG; from what I understand, they've forbidden rentals.


----------



## MaximusFarseer (3 Dec 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I'm quite the obedient indoctrinated soldier, one of my team members is always questioning 'the system' and looking for conspiracies (such as just like Agent Orange, CLP which we commonly use is not regulated by the FDA)
> 
> While getting needles today I only received one and I feel pretty great, so great I decided to polish my boots and read PAMS instead of eat lunch. He on the other hand got a whole bunch of needles and some of his "paper work was lost" so he's returning for more. He also feels sick.
> 
> Take away from that what you will...



You are trolling, no way you are getting needles. It has been documented that harmful chemicals are put in Vaccines, like cancer. Even I got a Tet shot one day, I felt as though I was coerced by my doctor, many Educated doctors have spoken out on vaccinations, I should show him the article next time I see him. 

https://www.google.ca/search?q=21+conspiracy+theories+proven+true&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&gws_rd=cr&ei=NgqeUpe7N6bc2gWQs4DAAQ

I find it laughable at this point that some of you think this is all BS, saying I only think abstractly, comon. You want hard evidence, here is a sliver of it, I don't have time to surf the web all day looking for more.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byxeOG_pZ1o

Bush Senior was a skull and bones member.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwJDs1cg9Eo

Then there are the geogia guidstones, if I remember correctly, the skull and bones symbol was on it.

http://www.democratic-republicans.us/images/georgia-guidestones-top-commandments1.jpg

http://douseewhateyec.blogspot.ca/2013/02/georgia-guide-stones-erected-3-22-1980.html

Supposedly, factions of the NWO fight against each other and it is fact that we live in a 3 City State Empire with Rome at the top. Club of Rome, Jesuits (founder of CIA was a jesuit), The Vatican also has more money than any other bank on earth with huge investments hidden away. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFuvj6WKDvw

These people are all powerless in the end without the Military, all they have is the Police forces to control the population and that won't be enough in the end. At least some Americans are waking up to the truth in the world with organizations like the Oath Keepers who's purpose is to protect the constitution. The District of Columbia in USA follows Tyrannical Roman Law Lex Fori, not the Constitution. 

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=lex+fori&sm=3  

I doubt many people will look at the links I posted. The best the Military can do is voice their opinion so the Canadian government won't get involved in these orchestrated wars, emphasis should be put on the defense of Canada. Canada's military


----------



## George Wallace (3 Dec 2013)

MaximusFarseer said:
			
		

> You are trolling, .....



HELLO POT!


Hoof Hearted, OVER!


----------



## George Wallace (3 Dec 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Clearly not 1 CMBG; from what I understand, they've forbidden rentals.




Protected sources indicate that he is within 4 Div AOR, in a large metropolitan area on the shores of a large body of water attending a university with a large ethnic population.


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Dec 2013)

MaximusFarseer said:
			
		

> You are trolling, no way you are getting needles.


Actually every single statement I made in that post is 100% true.  You can pretty much make anything sound nefarious with a bit of presentation.


----------



## Danjanou (3 Dec 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Max I was just wondering what you're taking in university?



Large amounts of pharmaceuticals would be my guess.  8)


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Dec 2013)

Oh great, on top of all this other crap you're an anti-vaxxer.  No way you're getting in the CF without vaccines.   



			
				Danjanou said:
			
		

> Large amounts of pharmaceuticals would be my guess.  8)



 :rofl:

All joking aside, if he thinks vaccines are full of chemicals, I doubt he's taking pharmaceuticals, legal or otherwise.  I would guess that he _needs_ some though....risperidone comes to mind.... aranoid:


----------



## Marchog (3 Dec 2013)

> You are trolling, no way you are getting needles. It has been documented that harmful chemicals are put in Vaccines, like cancer.


Is this for real? 

This guy must be a troll or a joker, trying to stir the pot. I refuse to believe otherwise. He's taken every single stereotypical cartoon conspiracy theorist line and used it. In my regrettable experiences with real kooks, they usually follow one or two conspiracies and denounce the others (thinking that this makes the ones they support more legit or proves that they're not crazy).


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (3 Dec 2013)

He's trolling..........but this is Radio Chatter and you get what you pay for.

Now, I've decided to actually comeforth and verify all of the op's links are actually 100% factual. I know this because I was invo.......wait, someone just knocked,...be right back.....


----------



## George Wallace (3 Dec 2013)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> He's trolling..........but this is Radio Chatter and you get what you pay for.
> 
> Now, I've decided to actually comeforth and verify all of the op's links are actually 100% factual. I know this because I was invo.......wait, someone just knocked,...be right back.....



Wait Bruce!

That was just on the TV.

You are safe.


----------



## Bluebulldog (3 Dec 2013)

MaximusFarseer said:
			
		

> You are trolling, no way you are getting needles. It has been documented that harmful chemicals are put in Vaccines, like cancer. Even I got a Tet shot one day, I felt as though I was coerced by my doctor, many Educated doctors have spoken out on vaccinations, I should show him the article next time I see him.
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=21+conspiracy+theories+proven+true&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&gws_rd=cr&ei=NgqeUpe7N6bc2gWQs4DAAQ
> 
> ...



Let's for the sake of argument assume that you are indeed sane, and actually concerned with all that you are posting. Regardless of the issue that you are spouting diatribe about just about every common conspiracy theory out there....

How about you come forth with some salient points, with ACTUAL back up. Let's be frank here, youtube is not a definitive source of credible information for any argument, neither are blogspots created by other conspiracy theorists who offer the same arguments, but then fall short of actual proof of anything.

You say that those of us who question your points are " indoctrinated" into group think. Well you have a lot to learn....about life, about CF personnel, and a great many other things. This is all fine and well to pose these questions, and theories, in the abstract like a good post secondary student living in the very insular world of a Canadian University. Sadly the idealism, and the perceptions you are creating/buying into will be subject to more scrutiny, and you may very well find that once out in the world away from your computer, real life varies greatly from what you have chosen ( been led) to believe.


----------



## medicineman (3 Dec 2013)

Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> You say that those of us who question your points are " indoctrinated" into group think. Well you have a lot to learn....about life, about CF personnel, and a great many other things. This is all fine and well to pose these questions, and theories, in the abstract like a good post secondary student living in the very insular world of a Canadian University. Sadly the idealism, and the perceptions you are creating/buying into will be subject to more scrutiny, and you may very well find that once out in the world away from your computer, real life varies greatly from what you have chosen ( been led) to believe.



He's a poli sci major...I found when I was at university, most of them were "indoctrinated" into spouting off the tripe that their (largely) card carrying Commy profs wanted them to hear and say - and very few had any original thoughts at all, largely because tehir profs wouldn't let them think outside what they wanted them to think.  What I found especially ironic was the fact that most of those Commy profs were in fact living in large, very expensive homes in exclusive areas of town and drove Porsches/BMW's/Mercedes'.  Commies of convenience  ;D.

So Nostradamus, are you one of those Commies of convenience?

MM


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Dec 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Bruce Monkhouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coming up next on "Radio Chatter Forum Theatre", hijinks entail when the Illuminati and the Bilderbergs bring the same dessert (and who do they really WANT to see eat it) to the pot luck organized by the Trilateral Commission at the Council on Foreign Relations office!


----------



## my72jeep (3 Dec 2013)

Bush Senior was a skull and bones member.  
So you now saying Bush was a Pirate? was he part of Jack Sparrow crew of Blackbeards?
( Yes I do know what a Bonesman is)


----------



## George Wallace (3 Dec 2013)

Hmmmm?  This may call for some in Depp thought.


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Dec 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Hmmmm?  This may call for some in Depp thought.



Depp thought.....mmmmmmm.....







 ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Dec 2013)

As far as "group think" goes, trying to tell the average bunch of Canadian soldiers to think one way is like herding Cats on acid. In fact I find universities far more scarier for group think and far more successful at creating group think. In fact in some ways they have disguised group think as free thought. Big Brother would be so envious of their success.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Dec 2013)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Due to a lack of parts, all of the black helicopters have been grounded, however please expect a black Ford Focus to arrive at your location soon. Please do not scratch the paint, tear the seats or vomit in it, it's a rental and we need to have it back by 6:00pm.



http://www.break.com/video/rogue-helicopter-taunts-psycho-113296  ;D


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (3 Dec 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Oh great, on top of all this other crap you're an anti-vaxxer.  No way you're getting in the CF without vaccines.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> All joking aside, if he thinks vaccines are full of chemicals, I doubt he's taking pharmaceuticals, legal or otherwise.  I would guess that he _needs_ some though....risperidone comes to mind.... aranoid:



Actually, this may be the only one he got right  : Everything in the universe is made of chemicals - even vaccines !!!!


----------



## my72jeep (3 Dec 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> http://www.break.com/video/rogue-helicopter-taunts-psycho-113296  ;D


That guy is out there.........


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (3 Dec 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Protected sources indicate that he is within 4 Div AOR, in a large metropolitan area on the shores of a large body of water attending a university with a large ethnic population.



Thank God! At least no one will be able to blame this one on Quebec. 

Personally, what scares me is finding out for the first time that I have been "indoctrinated". I don't remember that part of my B.O.C.  Must have happened during those leadership theory lessens I was sleeping through.


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Dec 2013)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Actually, this may be the only one he got right  : Everything in the universe is made of chemicals - even vaccines !!!!



Even chemtrails!


----------



## dapaterson (3 Dec 2013)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Thank God! At least no one will be able to blame this one on Quebec.
> 
> Personally, what scares me is finding out for the first time that I have been "indoctrinated". I don't remember that part of my B.O.C.  *Must have happened during those leadership theory lessens I was sleeping through.*



Ah yes, PO 401.01: Sleeping standing up.


----------



## rugged gear (3 Dec 2013)

OK I GOT AN IDEA
what if we find the meanest, baddest, scary as hell soldiers and put them together and take a picture, we add scars and tats and really crazy weapons and post that too the world via youtube and just call them the canadian clone army?
ya no world war 3, they will think we can make millions and hide in their damn caves.
does anybody know anyone who could make this happen? wait you guys could!!!!!!!


----------



## TKelite (3 Dec 2013)

Dude you are a very weird guy.


----------



## Danjanou (3 Dec 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> http://www.break.com/video/rogue-helicopter-taunts-psycho-113296  ;D




That was fraackin hilarious thanks.


----------



## Marchog (3 Dec 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> http://www.break.com/video/rogue-helicopter-taunts-psycho-113296  ;D


That made my day.


----------



## cupper (3 Dec 2013)

I just watched the Wesley Clark vid the OP linked in an earlier post. I gotta call BS on the whole attack on 7 countries in 5 years thing.

First off, at least 2 of those countries (Lebanon and Somalia) he lists have no functional form of government, and didn't back in 2001 / 2002 timeframe he was discussing. in the intervening 12 years they have managed to attack a total of 2 (Iraq and Libya), one of which was after the so-called policy coup participants left office.


----------



## cupper (3 Dec 2013)

I remember in my university days way back in the mid 80's, and reading the student newspapers from both SMU and Dal.

SMU's political bent was right of center, Dal was left of center. TUNS had no political bent.

I noticed that in the 90's the political leanings at SMU and Dal reversed themselves, and true to form the Engineers at TUNS couldn't care less.


----------



## a_majoor (4 Dec 2013)

Hey, no one has mentioned the secret Nazi bases in Antarctica! You can't have a proper conspircy without those. Poor guys have been waiting for the call in Ultima Thule since 1946, when the last subs arrived from Argentina. Show a little love guys.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Dec 2013)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Hey, no one has mentioned the secret Nazi bases in Antarctica! You can't have a proper conspircy without those. Poor guys have been waiting for the call in Ultima Thule since 1946, when the last subs arrived from Argentina. Show a little love guys.



They'll be mean now... They must have run out of Schnapps a long time ago.


----------



## cupper (4 Dec 2013)

The OP could be on to something.

I got a flu shot today, and ever since, every time I use the remote lock key fob, my left are raises on it's own.


----------



## ComDvr13 (4 Dec 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Bill has a fine beard.
> 
> Bill has a fine beard.



Jill has a large bush.

Repeat.

Jill has a large bush.


----------



## brihard (4 Dec 2013)

^ Check fire! Check fire!


----------



## ComDvr13 (4 Dec 2013)

Colin P said:
			
		

> As far as "group think" goes, trying to tell the average bunch of Canadian soldiers to think one way is like herding Cats on acid. In fact I find universities far more scarier for group think and far more successful at creating group think. In fact in some ways they have disguised group think as free thought. Big Brother would be so envious of their success.



Dude yes.  :nod:


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Dec 2013)

CbtDvr13 said:
			
		

> Jill has a large bush.
> 
> Repeat.
> 
> Jill has a large bush.




Bill shaved. Did Jill?

Bill shaved. Did Jill?


----------



## MaximusFarseer (4 Dec 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> I just watched the Wesley Clark vid the OP linked in an earlier post. I gotta call BS on the whole attack on 7 countries in 5 years thing.
> 
> First off, at least 2 of those countries (Lebanon and Somalia) he lists have no functional form of government, and didn't back in 2001 / 2002 timeframe he was discussing. in the intervening 12 years they have managed to attack a total of 2 (Iraq and Libya), one of which was after the so-called policy coup participants left office.



The CIA funds rebel groups in the nation if it leads to Armed resistance. The plans have not been happening fast enough, there were protests in many North African nations that lead to a new government, Somalia is in an ongoing conflict. There were also Alqueda flags flying over court houses in Libya after the way, it has been documented and proven the CIA funds these Jihadist groups to over-throw nations and create new enemies. The founder of the CIA was a Jesuit, Ordo Ab Chao, Order from Chaos is what the Jesuits believe in. Now I won't get into conspiracy theories on how Rome runs the world, many can label it as speculation even though if you research it, there is evidence that supports it. This is the most convincing video though, it is only 5 minutes so you all can either keep joking around or take it seriously. 

It is also fact that the founder of the Illuminati Adam Weishaupt was a Jesuit and the Illuminati infiltrated freemasonry in America long ago, Jesuit influence in the United States during the early times only sealed the deal. The District of Columbia follows Tyrannical Roman Law Lex Fori, United States institutions are littered with the Latin Language and Roman Symbols. The Fascist symbol in the House of Representatives "In God We Trust" , the illusion of choice with Democrats and Republicans is only there to deceive the ignorant and mindless masses.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfQB7sEB4FA  It is obvious World War 1, 2 and 3 are per-planned by this elite. 1% of the worlds population orchestrating and destroying the world as we know it, as Canadian soldiers you should be aware of this and let the government know that Canada should not take part in this mindless death and destruction. As long as Assads regime keeps beating the rebels in Syria, things will be fine and it won't spread. Still, the war is at a stalemate currently since Rebels are making gains in the midst of a Syrian and Hezbollah offensive. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrian_Civil_War#Government_and_Hezbollah_Offensives_.28October_2013_.E2.80.93_present.29


----------



## Marchog (4 Dec 2013)

> As far as "group think" goes, trying to tell the average bunch of Canadian soldiers to think one way is like herding Cats on acid. In fact I find universities far more scarier for group think and far more successful at creating group think. In fact in some ways they have disguised group think as free thought. Big Brother would be so envious of their success.


Just coming off six years of university...I couldn't agree more with this.


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Dec 2013)

:crickets: :trainwreck:

Just waiting.....


----------



## Lightguns (4 Dec 2013)

Marchog said:
			
		

> Just coming off six years of university...I couldn't agree more with this.



DITTO, taking Military Sociology at UNB 6 months after the CAR disbandment almost made me into a hippy!


----------



## ModlrMike (4 Dec 2013)

MaximusFarseer said:
			
		

> The CIA funds rebel groups in the nation if it leads to Armed resistance. The plans have not been happening fast enough, there were protests in many North African nations that lead to a new government, Somalia is in an ongoing conflict. There were also Alqueda flags flying over court houses in Libya after the way, it has been documented and proven the CIA funds these Jihadist groups to over-throw nations and create new enemies. The founder of the CIA was a Jesuit, Ordo Ab Chao, Order from Chaos is what the Jesuits believe in. Now I won't get into conspiracy theories on how Rome runs the world, many can label it as speculation even though if you research it, there is evidence that supports it. This is the most convincing video though, it is only 5 minutes so you all can either keep joking around or take it seriously.
> 
> It is also fact that the founder of the Illuminati Adam Weishaupt was a Jesuit and the Illuminati infiltrated freemasonry in America long ago, Jesuit influence in the United States during the early times only sealed the deal. The District of Columbia follows Tyrannical Roman Law Lex Fori, United States institutions are littered with the Latin Language and Roman Symbols. The Fascist symbol in the House of Representatives "In God We Trust" , the illusion of choice with Democrats and Republicans is only there to deceive the ignorant and mindless masses.
> 
> ...



So how do the Templars fit into your "Theory of a World Controlled by Shadow GovernmentTM"?


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Dec 2013)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> So how do the Templars fit into your "Theory of a World Controlled by Shadow GovernmentTM"?



You weren't supposed to say anything...... :facepalm:


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Dec 2013)

MaximusFarseer said:
			
		

> As long as Assads regime keeps beating the rebels in Syria, things will be fine and it won't spread.



You support the use of chemical weapons by a government against it's citizens?  I thought that's what you were rallying against a few posts up..


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Dec 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> You support the use of chemical weapons by a government against it's citizens?



Just give them all vaccines!!!


----------



## Lightguns (4 Dec 2013)

This thread would drive a guy to smoke dope in uniform.........Mess Kit even!


----------



## a_majoor (4 Dec 2013)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> This thread would drive a guy to smoke dope in uniform.........Mess Kit even!



Meet-up protocol:

1. At the next mess dinner, you will go to the South door in mess kit after the salad course to "have a smoke"

2. You will hold the dart in your left hand

3. A mustachio'd man will approach with half a watermelon. You will supply the matching half as verification

4. Once identification has been made, get into the black rental Ford Focus (unless you are in 1 Brigade), and continue to the meeting.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Dec 2013)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> So how do the Templars fit into your "Theory of a World Controlled by Shadow GovernmentTM"?



Not only the Templars, but where does Tom Hanks fit into this?


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Dec 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Not only the Templars, but where does Tom Hanks fit into this?



 Templar is a masonic rank.


----------



## cavalryman (4 Dec 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Templar is a masonic rank.


Would that be identified with four (non-subdued) pips or one pip and two crowns  ;D


----------



## ModlrMike (4 Dec 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Templar is a masonic rank.



I was referring more to the Knights Templar.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Dec 2013)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I was referring more to the Knights Templar.



So was OZ


----------



## cupper (4 Dec 2013)

MaximusFarseer said:
			
		

> The CIA funds rebel groups in the nation if it leads to Armed resistance. The plans have not been happening fast enough, there were protests in many North African nations that lead to a new government, Somalia is in an ongoing conflict. There were also Alqueda flags flying over court houses in Libya after the way, it has been documented and proven the CIA funds these Jihadist groups to over-throw nations and create new enemies. The founder of the CIA was a Jesuit, Ordo Ab Chao, Order from Chaos is what the Jesuits believe in. Now I won't get into conspiracy theories on how Rome runs the world, many can label it as speculation even though if you research it, there is evidence that supports it. This is the most convincing video though, it is only 5 minutes so you all can either keep joking around or take it seriously.
> 
> It is also fact that the founder of the Illuminati Adam Weishaupt was a Jesuit and the Illuminati infiltrated freemasonry in America long ago, Jesuit influence in the United States during the early times only sealed the deal. The District of Columbia follows Tyrannical Roman Law Lex Fori, United States institutions are littered with the Latin Language and Roman Symbols. The Fascist symbol in the House of Representatives "In God We Trust" , the illusion of choice with Democrats and Republicans is only there to deceive the ignorant and mindless masses.
> 
> ...



Let me see if I got this straight.

What you are saying is that the Pope is illegitimate because he was born in Kenya, and can't produce a Hawaiian long form birth certificate?

But none of that matters because Tom Hanks plays Volly Ball on a deserted island with Somali Pirates, right?

And Kennedy is still alive but in witness protection because the CIA funded a secret plot to kill Lincoln by getting a Turkish nutbar to act as a patsy and make the assassination attempt from the Grassy Knoll, all the while to take the heat off the Cigarette Smoking Man in the sewer system.

And Jesus wasn't killed by the Jews, but rather it was aliens disguised as Vladimir Putin who actually used stolen Iranian highly enriched weaponized Unobtainium to spike the Last Supper, and framing Judas in the process.

And the original plan was for Sarah Palin to run as Barrack Obama's running mate, but due to Chinese hackers breaking into the Illuminati network, the plan was switched up resulting in McCain getting the better of the two running mates, ensuring a loss for the Republicans?

And the NSA secretly injects hormones into the internet, to cover up their efforts to make all citizens think they are being spied upon when really it was Edward Snowden who was gathering all the metadata to supply to Walmart.

And Gary Bettman controls the banking system so that he can pay off Pierre McGuire to make Sydney Crosby look like he's a great hockey player.

I think someone needs to be medicated Dude. ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Dec 2013)

I think the comedic usefulness of this thread has about run it's course.


----------



## JesseWZ (4 Dec 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> Let me see if I got this straight.
> 
> What you are saying is that the Pope is illegitimate because he was born in Kenya, and can't produce a Hawaiian long form birth certificate?
> 
> ...



Sounds about right.


----------



## my72jeep (4 Dec 2013)

IBTL


----------



## Michael OLeary (4 Dec 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> I think someone needs to be medicated Dude. ;D



Pick me. My head hurts after reading this thread.


----------



## MaximusFarseer (4 Dec 2013)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> So how do the Templars fit into your "Theory of a World Controlled by Shadow GovernmentTM"?



They are now a branch of freemasonry. I will link this again, hope people watch it, only 5 min, it is proof this is all true. World War 3 is already being planned, the Canadian military needs to wake up about this, they are probably less indoctrinated by the intellectual class in Universities who are taught to maintain the status quo and worship the government. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfQB7sEB4FA

Canada should not be a pawn in World War 3 like so many nations will be. 

I won't be responding to anymore posts from ignorant fools who think I am a wacko or need to be medicated. Enjoy your brainwashed and ignorant life full of bliss.


----------



## brihard (5 Dec 2013)

MaximusFarseer said:
			
		

> they are probably less indoctrinated by the intellectual class in Universities who are taught to maintain the status quo and worship the government.




BAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Journeyman (5 Dec 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I think the comedic usefulness of this thread has about run it's course.


    :nod:   About 4 pages ago, I'd imagine.    

When "posters of dubious competence" start jumping on the mocking bandwagon,  I think it's time to shut 'er down.  




			
				MaximusFarseer said:
			
		

> I won't be responding to anymore posts.......


Too little, too late, I'm afraid.     :not-again:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Dec 2013)

MaximusFarseer said:
			
		

> I won't be responding to anymore posts from ignorant fools who think I am a wacko or need to be medicated. Enjoy your brainwashed and ignorant life full of bliss.



Thanks for that. Without you there is no discussion.

I know it's Radio Chatter, but the ridiculousness of this thread has gone far past the sublime.

Time to put this to bed.


----------



## bigkruzzy (16 Sep 2018)

Let's say for example, World War 3 broke out, will a Canadian reserve be forced to go to war or are they able to decline?


----------



## Remius (16 Sep 2018)

bigkruzzy said:
			
		

> Let's say for example, World War 3 broke out, will a Canadian reserve be forced to go to war or are they able to decline?




If ww3 breaks out we’ll all be going to war.

To answer your question, reservists cannot be forced to deploy unless an act of parliament is passed.  This has not happened in a very very long time.


----------



## mariomike (16 Sep 2018)

This topic was locked in Reply #184.

I re-opened it to merge Reply #185 and Reply #186 because I felt they were relevant. Rather than start a new discussion of the same subject.

I will now return the thread to Locked, because that is the way I found it.

If anyone has anything they wish to add to these eight pages, please PM me.

See also,

Calling Up Reserve Troops
https://army.ca/forums/threads/35764.0
2 pages.

Etc.

It is unlocked and open for discussion of the topic.


----------



## FJAG (16 Sep 2018)

Remius said:
			
		

> If ww3 breaks out we’ll all be going to war.
> 
> To answer your question, reservists cannot be forced to deploy unless an act of parliament is passed.  This has not happened in a very very long time.



It doesn't need an act of parliament. The National Defence Act already calls for it. All it requires is an order in council from the federal cabinet.

 :cheers:


----------

